# Lebanon



## cda (Aug 5, 2020)

Lebanon

Prayers for the people there.

I don’t think there was video of Oklahoma City, but it must have been close to what was seen in Lebanon.


https://us-browse.startpage.com/av/...6d9dcc3a37f846c2fe026a49b335371a3c1b2d9b529f7



Created a new sea inlet:::

https://us-browse.startpage.com/av/...dc88a4167f94ff5f1b6d14e94c7e588499b89abe56557


----------



## steveray (Aug 5, 2020)

Links don't work for me, not sure if it is my security....


----------



## cda (Aug 5, 2020)

West Texas


----------



## cda (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## steveray (Aug 5, 2020)

Found some footage on CNN....Nasty...


----------



## Sifu (Aug 5, 2020)

steveray said:


> Links don't work for me, not sure if it is my security....


MY security blocked it.....I'll look from my personal side.


----------



## cda (Aug 5, 2020)

The links go to the two pictures posted


----------



## e hilton (Aug 5, 2020)

2700 tons of some type of nitrate.  Stored since 2014.  It was inevitable.


----------



## steveray (Aug 5, 2020)

MMMMMM....Ammonium nitrate.....Great, now I am on a watch-list.....


----------



## e hilton (Aug 5, 2020)

Looks like the silos absorbed a lot of energy and probably prevented additional damage to the city.


----------



## cda (Aug 5, 2020)

Talk about urban renewal, Even the boats were rocked, and appears the boat on top was turned on its side


----------



## my250r11 (Aug 6, 2020)

Yes one of the reports I read said that was a passenger ship capsized from the blast. Something like 3.3 on the rector scale.


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2020)

Detonation??

or

Deflagration ??


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 6, 2020)

Mini Hiroshima!


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> Mini Hiroshima!




Hai


----------



## Keystone (Aug 6, 2020)

Lebanon is hurting and it’s people will feel greater pain if left to themselves, the currency was already devaluing and its primary food facility next to the blast site (silo’s) rendered useless.


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2020)

Keystone said:


> Lebanon is hurting and it’s people will feel greater pain if left to themselves, the currency was already devaluing and its primary food facility next to the blast site (silo’s) rendered useless.




Yep do not understand countries that were great at one time??


----------



## Keystone (Aug 7, 2020)

Any country that allows that quantity of seized ammonium nitrate to be stored in what is an unsecured and commonly known location and has received numerous complaints for years set themselves up for a tragic ending. The governance failed its people, then add to its internal corruption that worsens year over year. The countries own people do not want aid going to the leadership, they seek direct help.


----------



## tmurray (Aug 7, 2020)

I was watching the news on this, this morning and they were reporting that it is the members of the public and international volunteer groups that are going around helping people. Government forces are no where to be found. Amazing that the government are not supporting the people through this type of event.


----------



## cda (Aug 7, 2020)

Video now a days is good and bad::

https://www.firehouse.com/safety-he...ture-beirut-firefighters-moments-before-blast



Reminds me of 9-11video.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 7, 2020)

Be thankful, "But for the grace of God and the good ol USA" that could have been us.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 9, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> Be thankful, "But for the grace of God and the good ol USA" that could have been us.


There are some, in and outside the US Government,  that want all restrictions removed. there will be more of these explosions, in the US if the existing trend continues.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 10, 2020)

Sad, but maybe true.


----------



## e hilton (Aug 10, 2020)

Saw that the entire government quit.  Probably a good move on their part, i suspect many of them are on planes out of the country now.  
Leaves a big hole to be filled by a strong player ... hezbollah maybe?


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 12, 2020)

"Ouch"!


----------



## steveray (Aug 13, 2020)

He said "leaves a big hole".......


----------



## e hilton (Aug 14, 2020)

Huge hole.   Thats how rebel groups take over ... they provide protection and food to  the population, and tell them “if we had been in control that explosion would not have happened.“


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 17, 2020)

Still don't know source of ignition?


----------



## cda (Aug 17, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> Still don't know source of ignition?



More than likely never will.

Like West Texas. Started with an unrelated fire and the ammonia nitrate just happen to be there


----------



## e hilton (Aug 17, 2020)

i had read that welders were in the building, or adjacent building, making repairs to doors.  Started a fire.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 17, 2020)

Hmmm?


----------



## e hilton (Aug 18, 2020)

The Lebanese Broadcasting Corporation International said that, according to attendees of a Higher Defence Council briefing, the fire was ignited by workers welding a door at a warehouse.[62][63] A former port worker said, "There were 30 to 40 nylon bags of fireworks inside warehouse 12 ..."[64] An American diplomatic cable on 7 August said it "remains unclear ... whether fireworks, ammunition or something else stored next to the ammonium nitrate might have been involved" in worsening the warehouse fire and igniting the ammonium nitrate


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 19, 2020)

"Dumb" is dumb!


----------



## cda (Aug 19, 2020)

I am sure all the buildings had NFPA 704 placards and UN symbols!!


----------

